# King of the Iron Fist Tournament: Enter the Tekken



## Salazar

Tekken 5  has come out on console! One of the best fighting game series in the world, Tekken (made by Namco) , has it's 5th game out!

If you want click on the link above, then "Movies" to open a link. When your there click "E3 Tralier".


----------



## Brian G Turner

Great news!!

I used to over-spend my money on Virtua Fighter when I worked in a bolwoing alley, then a friend got a Playstation imported from Japan months before it came to the UK, and Tekken was the game I saw and hooked me into it. 

Tekken was great fun - Tekken 2 had great overall presentaiton (and music!) and let down only by polygonic graphics. Tekken 3 lost a lot to simply making sure it had 3-D backgrounds to best the last unconquered achievements of the Virtua Fighter franchise, and Tekken 4...well, it's fine but it still feels like it's missing something that 1&2 had.

Hopefully Tekken 5 will bring something fresh to the Tekken franchise while also retaining the favourite characters - I notice Jack seems to be back, which is refreshing. 

Go Tekken.


----------



## gill

tekken 5 is amazing i've had it for a few months and it reminds me of the orignal tekkens its really good and an added bonus is that on the disk there is tekken 1 2 and 3


----------



## Salazar

Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection



> Namco has announced it will release an upgraded edition of its popular Tekken 5 fighting game, which will be titled Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection. The upgraded edition will feature two characters, as well as newly rendered stage backgrounds. It's expected that the game will also feature balance fixes. Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection will be shown at the upcoming Amusement Machine Show in Japan on September 1. The game will hit arcades in the country this winter.


----------



## Salazar

Here are some Tekken Traliers. You might to wait a while for it to finish buffering, but they're good.

- Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection

- Tekken 6 (for PS3)

- Tekken 5 (there are 6 traliers on this link)


----------



## Rane Longfox

I hate to be picky, but its technically "The King of Iron Fist Tournament"

Sad, I know


----------



## Brian G Turner

I'm a litle confused about Dark Ressurrection - is this a new game in its own right, or simply an upgraded version of Tekken 5??

In other words, should I hold off from buying Tekken 5?


----------



## Salazar

I said:
			
		

> I'm a litle confused about Dark Ressurrection - is this a new game in its own right, or simply an upgraded version of Tekken 5??
> 
> In other words, should I hold off from buying Tekken 5?



It is an upgraded version of Tekken 5. It has new stages, new items and gameplay tweaks.
It also has two new playable characters: 
- *Lili*, a female powerhouse with a wicked array of kicks
- *Dragunov*, a surly goth with devastating grapples. 

I wouldn't buy Tekken 5, I would wait and get Dark Ressurrection but it comes down to you, it's your choice


----------



## Salazar

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I hate to be picky, but its technically "The King of Iron Fist Tournament"
> 
> Sad, I know



Thankyou, but after the mini movie after you win in Tekken 3, I think a voice says right before the credits "King of the Iron Fist Tournament: Enter the Tekken", I might be wrong, thankyou for telling me anyway.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Salazar said:
			
		

> It is an upgraded version of Tekken 5. It has new stages, new items and gameplay tweaks.
> It also has two new playable characters:
> - *Lili*, a female powerhouse with a wicked array of kicks
> - *Dragunov*, a surly goth with devastating grapples.
> 
> I wouldn't buy Tekken 5, I would wait and get Dark Ressurrection but it comes down to you, it's your choice



Sounds good. 

Does Tekken 5 Dark Ressurection come with Tekken 1,2 & 3 also on the disc, so far as you know?


----------



## Salazar

Sorry to say but I have no idea Brain


----------



## Anfeidrol

i LOVE the Tekken games and Mortal Combat. I may be getting T5 for xmas *dances* Tekken probs 1 of the few games i CAN actually complete....any1 ever completed LOTR2:TTT? i can get Level10 with Aragorn but cant finish the final level of the game?


----------



## Salazar

Want any info on the story line for any of the characters of Tekken?
I'm the man to do it. ♪Thats my name it's Salazar♫ 

This is the Tekken section, Tell your favorite characters, combos. All you need to do is have fun


----------



## Salazar

My favorite characters are:

1. King II
2. Heihachi Mishma
3. Julia Chang
4. Paul Phenoix
5. Jin Kazama

My less favorite characters are:

1. Ganryu 
2. Eddie Gordo
3. Anna Williams
4. Craig Marduk
5. Lei Wulong


----------



## Brian G Turner

Favourite is Lee - hope to see him in Tekken 5. 

Nina was always fun for kicks, and Yoshimitsu has sheer lovable charisma but sucks a little with his moves as he's far too slow and predictable. King has some great wrestling moves I used to love to use against people in player-to-player.


----------



## Rane Longfox

I would agree, Lee was always my character of choice. Expecially Tuxedo Lee

Then Heihachi, and in Tekken 4, Jin.

One of my geek friends had perfected Eddy. Knew almost all his moves. Very depressing, because no one could beat him. Button-bashing was our only defence


----------



## Salazar

Tekken 5 has got tones of Tekken 1/2 players in the costums you use to play withlove. But now they look way cooler and more detailed.



			
				caladanbrood said:
			
		

> One of my geek friends had perfected Eddy. Knew almost all his moves. Very depressing, because no one could beat him. Button-bashing was our only defence



My sister did that with Law but then she stopped playing. But she is the best controller of Law I've ever seen.


----------



## Salazar

For some reason -

Tekken 5 Combo Moves

If your having problems with finding combo moves maybe the hyperlink above can help you


----------



## Salazar

[FONT=[B]Palatino Linotype[/B]]Did You Know![/FONT]

That the 'The King of Iron Fist Tornament' is also known as "Rave War".


----------



## Brian G Turner

Rave War?? To whom?


----------



## Salazar

I said:
			
		

> Rave War?? To whom?


 
Well..ahhh...Everyone?


----------



## Brian G Turner

I don't think I'm familiar with the term - did I simply miss something in the games?


----------



## Salazar

This some info from Wikipedia...




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The main story revolves around a series of tournaments held by the Mishima Zaibatsu, a Japanese conglomerate run by Heihachi Mishima. Originally called the Rave War, it is renamed King of the Iron Fist Tournament by the time Tekken 3 is held.


 
And there you have it


----------



## Salazar

Did You Know?

There are actually 2 Kings in the Tekken series. The King in Tekken 1 and 2 (Beast Priest) was a Priest trying to win The King of Iron Fist Tournament to get money for his orphanage. Rival of Armor King. He was killed by Ogre between Tekken 2 and 3.

The King in Tekken 3, 4 and 5 (Anger of Beasts) use to be a boy at the first King's orphanage. He takes up the place of King 1 and is trained by Armor King. After Tekken 3, Armor King is murdered by Craig Murduk and King gets revenge in The King of Iron Fist Tournament 4. King 2 had bashed Murduk to hospital. King went to finish off Murduk but felt that he would be like him so he didn't. Later when Murduk felt better he wore a black cougar mask, like Armor Kings, and declared a fight against King in The King of Iron Fist Tournament 5. King filled with anger of the mockery of his mentor Armor King and gets ready to a eliminate Murduk.


----------



## Salazar

The different looks of Yoshimitsu.

Yoshimitsu in Tekken 1

Yoshimitsu in Tekken 2

Yoshimitsu in Tekken 3

Yoshimitsu in Tekken 4

Yoshimitsu in Tekken 5

Yoshimitsu in Soul Calibur

Sorry about the Tekken 1 Yoshimitsu picture, it was the best I could get.


----------



## Salazar

The different looks of the Jack Models

Jack - 1

Jack - 2

Gun Jack

Jack - 5

Jack Prototype

Jack Prototype - 2

Sorry, I couldn't get a image for Jack - 4 and for the tinyness of the Jack Prototype image


----------



## Brian G Turner

Okay, let's slow down with the individual profiles, and instead link to a couple of comprehensive sites covering the characters: 

http://www.jun-shrine.com/characters/characters.html

Also, Tekken 5 AC character showcases:
http://www.tekken-official.jp/tekken5/character/index_e.html


----------



## Salazar

Here is a link to see the profile of Miharu Hirano


----------



## kyektulu

*I will be purchasing this one! 
 The last tekken game I bought was tekken tag, it wasnt very good IMO, I couldnt get the hang of it.*


----------



## Salazar

I haven't played Tekken Tag before but it doesn't sound that difficult, what makes it hard to play?


----------



## Rane Longfox

I always though Tag was the most enjoyable Tekken game. Especially multiplayer


----------



## Salazar

I hate the Tekken Force Mode, it stresses me out!


----------



## Anfeidrol

is this the new one? number 5? i think my sis is getting for xmas for me  costs £35!!!


----------



## Salazar

Anfeidrol said:
			
		

> is this the new one? number 5? i think my sis is getting for xmas for me  costs £35!!!



Good for you   You a great fan of the Tekken games?


----------



## Anfeidrol

yeahy i love 'em!! some of the moves are unthinkable, n its great that they always make up new characters as well. i have the games on both ps1 n ps2. havent got the 1st one though...cant find it 

you a fan of the game too?


----------



## Salazar

Yes, Yes I am

ps. Please forgive me for the lateness of this reply


----------



## cornelius

king of the iron fist - fan all the way. I try to excell with all characters, which is very hard. 
In real life, I have been named " king of the bone fist", as I won a match of barefist icebreaking.


----------



## Salazar

hmmm.. Interesting, barefist icebreaking must be very  useful. 
I normal try to good a 5 characters and when I finish the game work on some other characters.


----------



## cornelius

Salazar said:
			
		

> hmmm.. Interesting, barefist icebreaking must be very useful.


 
it is, you should try it some time... mind that the ice shouldn't be too thick at first, you could get hurt...


----------



## Salazar

I'm sure I can manage


----------

